# found a pic of Belle Azure/sorry had photo trouble/fixed now



## niecypiecy (May 22, 2005)

I did not need to see this.....I want most of this!







the original BIIIIIIIG pic is here if you want to see names/more detail:
http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.a...p;keywords=pic


----------



## allie02044 (May 22, 2005)

so gold bit is  a re-promote right?
also, it looks like the lipstick is in a dif. color tube?  is it just me?
anyone know how the pearlizers are packaged?


aaahhhhh i NEED the last 3 e/s!!!!!


----------



## Belladonnastrap (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allie02044* 
_so gold bit is  a re-promote right?
also, it looks like the lipstick is in a dif. color tube?  is it just me?
anyone know how the pearlizers are packaged?_

 
Goldbit's the same as the one that came out last year w/ Tantress so I guess you could call it a repromote in that way?

And yeah, the lipstick tubes and the eyeshadows come in bronze packaging.


----------



## niecypiecy (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allie02044* 
_so gold bit is  a re-promote right?
also, it looks like the lipstick is in a dif. color tube?  is it just me?
anyone know how the pearlizers are packaged?


aaahhhhh i NEED the last 3 e/s!!!!!_

 
gold bit is a repromote - was part of tantress last summer

the bronzing sticks and lipsticks do look like a different tube - like the silver part is dark instead

the pearlizers a little flat pots - you can see them in the promo pic here http://www.specktra.net/2005_belle_azure.php


----------



## melozburngr (May 22, 2005)

wow- Im glad to see this- and I know I could be beaten or stoned by everyone for saying this... but.. I dont really like any of this stuff... and the few things I do.. I already have something similar :-|


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 22, 2005)

OMG I'm loving the bronzer sticks and pearlized powders....bye bye money.....

and I'm going to have to pick up some of those newer lipgloss shades they have out that were not limited edition....and I lost my Viva Glam V lipgloss...so i HAVE to pick another one of those up....and the Blacktrack gel e/l if they have any....

hehe


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 22, 2005)

.....rose...d'or......


----------



## laceymeow (May 22, 2005)

i want all the shadows!!!


----------



## Onederland (May 22, 2005)

*dies*


----------



## jasper17 (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_wow- Im glad to see this- and I know I could be beaten or stoned by everyone for saying this... but.. I dont really like any of this stuff... and the few things I do.. I already have something similar :-|_

 
i kind of agree - though i am interested in the pearlizers and bronzing sticks.


----------



## melozburngr (May 22, 2005)

Im kinda curious about the pearlizers, too, but thats about it...


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 22, 2005)

i think i creamed my pants..lol!

I am sooooo excited about this line..everything looks so bright and pretty!


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 22, 2005)

yeah I was WAY more into D'Bohemia cause of the colors...

but the bronzer sticks and powders are interesting and look amazing!


----------



## eponine (May 22, 2005)

elle is a lipglass, not a lustreglass? boo.


----------



## MacLover (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_wow- Im glad to see this- and I know I could be beaten or stoned by everyone for saying this... but.. I dont really like any of this stuff... and the few things I do.. I already have something similar :-|_

 
I feel the same way.  I think the only thing I would be interested in checking out is the Pink Freeze lipstick.  I'm looking for a pretty summer pink that isn't too bright.


----------



## melozburngr (May 22, 2005)

yeah- my wallet loves me again


----------



## cheapcityhalo (May 22, 2005)

Pearlizer looks fabulous.


----------



## Shannyn (May 22, 2005)

I really want all of the eyeshadows they look soo pretty!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_I think the only thing I would be interested in checking out is the Pink Freeze lipstick.  I'm looking for a pretty summer pink that isn't too bright._

 
eeeeeeh, if this pink freeze is formulated like their old pink freeze, it is more than likely very frosty  :^/


----------



## Celina (May 22, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'll want anything when I see it in person, but I will check it out the day it comes out


----------



## Krystle (May 22, 2005)

I *like* it and will prob. purchase the shadows and a few l/g but not the day it comes out!   Fun for summer


----------



## leppy (May 22, 2005)

Seems like the pearlizer powders and bronzing sticks are the same colours just in different forms (powder/cream), I want all three colours but not twice.. I'm torn as to which would be better!


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 22, 2005)

^ i was thinking the same thing, only MAYBE they look different on the skin...I will have to wait until I can try them...

but maybe the creamy gives a more dewey look *shrugs*  they all look cool to me!


----------



## MacLover (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
I think the only thing I would be interested in checking out is the Pink Freeze lipstick.  I'm looking for a pretty summer pink that isn't too bright.

 
eeeeeeh, if this pink freeze is formulated like their old pink freeze, it is more than likely very frosty  :^/_

 
Hmmmm I will have to check it out.  I don't think I want a frosty pink.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 22, 2005)

I absolutly LOVE Belle Azure & Leisure Time!


----------



## PinkShell21 (May 22, 2005)

I'm broke already!   

I am still confused about Leisure Time!  :roll:


----------



## ishtarchick (May 23, 2005)

hmmm thinking o getting goldbit... those who have it, could you describe it 4 me? what do you pair it with? Thanx!


----------



## oddinary (May 23, 2005)

So are all the stuff from this collection going to be covered in this bronze "you know what I mean"? I like the stuff in the regular black packaging. :/


----------



## Sanne (May 23, 2005)

it's gorgeous!!! yay I got a job, I can afford it


----------



## solardame (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_hmmm thinking o getting goldbit... those who have it, could you describe it 4 me? what do you pair it with? Thanx!_

 
It's pale peach w/ soft-gold shimmer.

Oh yeah... The color is soft enough to go with anything, one lustre definitly worth getting. - Not nearly as chunky as say Retrospeck, if you haven't tried that one it's a little rough. - I could see a variety of skin tones wearing this easily.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 23, 2005)

Goldbit is also repromoting with the Asian Exclusive lustervision? Hmm not sure about that one, but isnt a shadow missing? Elite? Aggh I like most of this one,.. so bright,. I must have it.


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_wow- Im glad to see this- and I know I could be beaten or stoned by everyone for saying this... but.. I dont really like any of this stuff... and the few things I do.. I already have something similar :-|_

 
That's exactly how I feel..the only things I'll probably get are the pearlized powders and bronzing sticks...and maybe a free lipstick.. 


mich.


----------



## GoldieLox (May 23, 2005)

When does it come out again?


----------



## user2 (May 23, 2005)

oh nooo just go away!!!
I think I cant get away without the leisuretime e/s! Cant wait to see the first swatches of it!


----------



## mrskloo (May 23, 2005)

Is the leisure time e/s the same as the one that's been discontinued?


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 24, 2005)

I'm more excited by Belle Azure than I was for D'Bohemia!


----------



## drgirlfriend (May 24, 2005)

i love how they spelled lucky wrong...hahaha!  but in all seriousness, this collection looks awesome.  does belle azure include lip gelees, or are those launched seperately?  i talked to an MA about them and she loves them.  she described them as "cushy" feeling and not sticky at all.


----------



## solardame (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Goldbit is also repromoting with the Asian Exclusive lustervision? Hmm not sure about that one, but isnt a shadow missing? Elite? Aggh I like most of this one,.. so bright,. I must have it._

 
I think they made an error labeling two of the shadows as Goldbit. The smaller one may actually be Elite.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *solardame* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
Goldbit is also repromoting with the Asian Exclusive lustervision? Hmm not sure about that one, but isnt a shadow missing? Elite? Aggh I like most of this one,.. so bright,. I must have it.

 
I think they made an error labeling two of the shadows as Goldbit. The smaller one may actually be Elite._

 
Yep they do look like different colors you may be right,.. And I noticed they have "payothon" instead of Rayothon. Hmm,... I am definitely feeling for more of the products in this one then D'bohemia,... but then again the D'bohemia shadow and Flash of Flesh are the first color products I have bought backups of,..... so I cant really say which I like better at this point? Cant wait till June 2!


----------



## roxybc (May 24, 2005)

*VuittonVictim*
 Quote:

  Cant wait to see the first swatches of it!  
 
Oh, I forgot I had these pics of the swatches from Belle Azure,  I never uploaded them anywhere but I found them again on MUA.  The pics were origionally posted on LJ by Son_Risa, and copied to MUA by SingleWinged.










Scan from Elle Canada June Edition from Arna on MUA


----------



## mac_obsession (May 24, 2005)

can we all say...

OOOOHHHH AHHHHHHHHH

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## niecypiecy (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_When does it come out again?_

 
June 2nd I think


----------



## niecypiecy (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_*VuittonVictim*
 Quote:

  Cant wait to see the first swatches of it!  
 
Oh, I forgot I had these pics of the swatches from Belle Azure,  I never uploaded them anywhere but I found them again on MUA.  The pics were origionally posted on LJ by Son_Risa, and copied to MUA by SingleWinged.
_

 
thanks for posting these -  I had posted them also last month when pretty kitty posted some d'bohemia swatches from sonrisa but my photobucket needed a few files deleted so they had to go - I did keep this one though which shows everything in more detail:


----------



## roxybc (May 24, 2005)

/\ oh yeah, I have that one too.  They are all just on my hard drive.  I have sooo many MAC photos in a big folder in my comp.  I use them for product reference all the time!  I forgot about that one!


----------



## niecypiecy (May 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_/\ oh yeah, I have that one too.  They are all just on my hard drive.  I have sooo many MAC photos in a big folder in my comp.  I use them for product reference all the time!  I forgot about that one!_

 
I saved it because it shows the colors better IMO.  sonrisa is awesome for posting them up on LJ for everyone!  I love when she does it because I can then weed out what I really want from a collection instead of trying to guess from the website swatches (my closest counter is over 3 hours away!)


----------



## user2 (May 25, 2005)

OK I have to have Lucky Green as well...
THX roxybc (with a slight angry undertone....)


----------



## Star (May 25, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

how much are the Bronze sticks? they 16.50?


----------



## Onederland (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_how much are the Bronze sticks? they 16.50?_

 
18.50, as well as the Pearlized Powders


----------



## MACForME (May 26, 2005)

Hi- Im confused. Is this line coming to the US or no? I heard its Asia only..


----------



## leppy (May 26, 2005)

Definately not Asia only..


----------



## Cleopatra (May 26, 2005)

I am so excited about Belle Azure.  The colours are so pretty


----------

